
Shoot Someone in a Major US City, and Odds Are You’ll Get Away with It - laurex
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/sarahryley/police-unsolved-shootings
======
mosalarynolife
Some communities do not talk to the police as a general rule. They are
partially responsible for the out-of-control violent crime rates in their
communities.

------
_Schizotypy
Spend billions throwing people in jail for non-violent drug crimes and let
murderers get away. Wow yea, that's a great idea. /s

